# Toronto 3/8/08



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Holy Crap! Thats all I can say lol. As I was driving home is this madness some of my residential customers were shoveling their steps and were just getting hammered with snow. Anyone that has called to complain is just told its too dangerous for me to be working. Visibility is crap. 20-25cm has fallen in 12 hours.

The steps in the pic are in front of my house and I cleared them about 30mins before taking that picture. Look at how deep the snow has gotten beside the van in less than an hour


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow it looks like it is coming down hard there. How much are they saying for a total?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

makes you want to put a plow on that truck doesnt it?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

SEND IT SOUTH WE WILL TAKE IT ALL:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

~30cm (12") total. Snow is supposed to stop within a few hours.


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

it still hasn't stopped i just did a couple of properties and stopped it was falling faster than i could push it. this better be the last one the wife is getting pretty bent that i haven't had any time to spend with her with the snow and the tow truck as well as full time at the shop.

Jeff Salt


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

nickplowing1972;538864 said:


> SEND IT SOUTH WE WILL TAKE IT ALL:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I swear! I wish I were a genie so I could grant Nick his wish! I would love to send it to Nick!:waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes it was quite a good storm, we need a loader to do fire exits on the south side of the buildings, It's crazy, thank god, we have a great group of guys that know how to move alot of snow in a hurry. They just keep working away and don't complain.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

JDDAVE: send us some pics please when you get the time.. sure you have not slept in a few days.. good luck and keep safe.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THANKS DREW I WISH YOU WERE A GENIE TOO*

*AND JD YOU JUST KEEP WORKIN IM KEEPIN AN I EYE ON THE WIFEY FOR YA BUD*


----------

